# Zyxel Router won't reset!



## crispy345

Hello again!

I found a very new Zyxel P-2612HNU-F3 at the dump recently, and took it home
The router itself booted up, and left me with a login screen. The password was there automaticly, but the username was missing. I have tried like every single default username in the world, but have not sucseeded getting into the router. The router had a mark which said it was from our city's basic internet provider. When i'm trying to connect to it, the SSID is exactly the same as the internet providers name. It would not connect to my WAN from my default modem, and not via DSL either (this had both WAN and DSL) With no clue on what the login username would be, I tried resetting it. I pushed the reset button and the router  sucsessfully rebooted But when I was going to connect to it, the username and password was the same. I have tried almost anything to get it to reset with no sucsess...

If anyone knows about a program where you could get the router username, that would be great! 

Kristoffer


----------



## linkin

The defaults for both username and password should be "admin"


----------



## crispy345

linkin said:


> The defaults for both username and password should be "admin"



Seiously? I had not thoght of that...


----------



## DCIScouts

If you're trying to use it for home use, there should be a hard reset button which then will put the router back to an "admin" account name and no password. (at least that's what most routers are...)  It will reset all the setting and passwords, but at least you'll be able to use the router...


----------

